# help venipuncture



## perkins05 (Dec 17, 2010)

pt seen office 99213 venipunture done hepatic panel....what drug use could require this test to be order and can I bill for it 36415


----------



## preserene (Dec 18, 2010)

Gerenally all those drugs which can damage the liver (HEPATOTOXIC) and those which can elevate the Liver Enzymes , when prescribed to the patients, some before prescribing (eg Alzeimers medications) and some during medications, need the Liver function tests ( Hepatic panel)  to be done.
Huge variety of drugs  fall into this category. If you mention the names , most probably we can give you the answer.
Alzheimers Medication, Statinor symvastin (anti-cholestrol) Amiodardone(antiarryhtmatics), AntiSeizure medications, ptrolonged use of  tetracycline especially in high doses or given intravenously, NSAIDS(such as Ibubrufen, diclofenac,  Isoniazid, nitrofurantoin, trimethoprim, hydralazine and quinidine may also cause elevations in the liver enzymes. Captopril, lisinopril, erythromycin, sulfonylureas, such as glyburide and glipizide, and sulfonamides, such as sulfadiazine and sulfamethoxazole, 

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/3...can-elevate-your-liver-enzymes/#ixzz18W73wM9N


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 18, 2010)

perkins05 said:


> pt seen office 99213 venipunture done hepatic panel....what drug use could require this test to be order and can I bill for it 36415



What is documented as the reason for the encounter?  Why did the physician order the lab?  We cannot guess we must know.


----------



## perkins05 (Dec 20, 2010)

cc: anxiety attack, back pain and sinus drip
pt concern abt possible addiction to alprazolam.

meds patient on:
paxil, alprazolam,advil,claritin,norvasc,propranolol Hcl, pravachol


Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 20, 2010)

The patient is concerned and therfore the doc orders a lab to check the drug levels?  If I have that correct then I would code V58.83 with V58.69 for the lab.


----------



## perkins05 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks....My Monday morning starting off good


----------

